# Zvezda black pearl pirate ship



## drmcoy

Here are some pics of my build in progress.

It may help to understand that while I am 49 years old, my model skills are just a step or two above where I was at when I out models together when I was 12. 

I used Floquil black primer on entire ship and have gone back and brushed with Polly acrylics, a mix of blacks, grays and browns...trying to give it a weathered look to match as best I can how it appears in screen caps and the larger scale model they used for filming.

Not sure whether to do second row of canons in or out -- I am leaning towards keeping doors shut over canons. While I am up for trying to do as much string rigging as I can, don't think I'm gonna do the canon door rigging...especially if doors closed...pending on whether this will drive me nuts if I don't.

Not all weathering is done...I intend to touch up here and there once I have outer deck assembled. I have also ordered these 1:72 pirate figures that I think I'll put on deck:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-72-Englis...Toy_Soldiers&hash=item415cccba4c#ht_847wt_984

there are also these guys, but I didn't get them:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mars-1-72-7...oy_Soldiers&hash=item1e670465a5#ht_500wt_1233

Well, as you might imagine, building this lady is slow going, even for someone like me with modest skills who is building it straight from box.






































I'll post more once I've made some progress...painting sails and the three thousand parts that comprise the teeny tiny canons


----------



## Joe Brown

:thumbsup:

Denigrate your skills if you please -- that looks really, really good to me!


----------



## Jafo

id say your skills at 12 were much better than alot of ours are now....


----------



## drmcoy

thanks, guys...i am poking a bit of fun at myself and my skills. i have indeed improved in my skills since 12, but one thing that has NOT changed in my lack of patience...I want it done IMMEDIATELY! 

One thing I did not know about when I was younger was acrylic paints -- all I knew were TESTORS little bottle paints and big cans of spray paint...and did not know what primer was -- so you can imagine what many of my early models must have looked like.

I also aspire to build like the many on this board who make museum quality models...but my lack of skills and patience get in the way.

That said, I do like how Pearl is turning out...but it will be a slow build for me as there are a zillion parts and the string rigging is something I've never done before, and it looks crazy complicated.

I'll post progress pics as I trudge along.

ted


----------



## JamesInNC

It's coming along quite well, indeed.

Keep the pictures of your progress coming.

James


----------



## Xenodyssey

Looks good so far. The weathering works for me!


----------



## Mars - 1

As an interesting little bit af back story, the Pearl was originaly named the Wicked Wench. The ship was burned and sunk by Beckett with Jack Sparrow onboard. this is when he made his deal with Davy jones. when the ship was raised, it was completly painted black and renamed.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Just great so far sir! Did you get yours from the vendor in Russia off E-Bay or in the US? I just bought mine yesterday from Freetime Hobbies and should get it next week.

Great looking paint/weathering on yours so far! I cant wait to see how it comes out. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

I'm not a ship builder but from the pics you've posted it is looking darn good. The weathering really does look like an actual ship that has seen the effects of time and sea water on it. It should be really nice when you get those sails up and start the rigging. It's gotta be easier than doing it on a real schooner!

Boy I agree about paints and all from our younger days of modeling. I remember only those small bottles of Testors 'namels, a single brush, and a single bottle of thinner. I'm not even sure I would have returned to serious modeling if it weren't for acrylics. Fumes, clean up, and such are just so much more user friendly.

Bob K.


----------



## Antsnest

Looking really nice so far - very good weathering.

As far as aspiring to museum quality models - I've always though most museum models are way below the standard of the sorts of things you see at a regular model show....

Ant


----------



## ClubTepes

Very nice work.

I have to say, I'm amazed that any model manufacturer would pay the Disney licensing fee and produce a model kit from such a 'pop' culture movie.

I was also a little shocked at the price tag.

So at 1/72 scale, just how big is this model?

cause..........I kinda..........want, one.


----------



## GordonMitchell

I'd appreciate if you could tell me the length,height etc of the ship as there are no specs on the Zvedza site,also for those reading in the UK its not called the Black Pearl but the Black Swan,dont know the reason behind this but it could be a licence thing and that would keep it cheaper if it was a US only licence for the Disney name etc,so hopefully it will be a cheaper price tag(but I doubt it)
cheers,Gordon


----------



## drmcoy

i will get more precise measurements up soon, but my best guess is that the length of the ship is close to 12 inches.


----------



## djnick66

If the model is a foot long it can't be 1/72

Revell's 1/96 scale sailing ships are up to three feet long and they are in a much smaller scale.

Addendum: the length is approx 22 inches which would work out ok for the purported 1/72 scale.


----------



## drmcoy

it appears the ship is 17 inches long....but mind you, I don't have the entire front of ship built, so maybe by the time I put on the front pole that holds the forward sail/mast, it might be approaching 22 inches in length.

I would then gather that it will be about 17 to 20 inches tall...I can't measure this yet as it will be a while before I get to this step in the construction.

Ship is about 4 inches wide at widest portion.

Sorry I can't be more precise, but this should give you a pretty good idea. It's a pretty large size model, but not what I would consider oversized, if that makes much sense. The only other ship model I ever built was the Calypso, which I converted to look like Belafonte from Life Aquatic -- pictures posted somewhere on this board. Everything else I have built is sci-fi or horror related.

I'll post more progress pics once I have more to share...it's gonna be a slow build for me.


----------



## drmcoy

Some more precise measurements from someone who posted on RPF board:

Model just arrived in perfect condition.

Impressive box 25"x18.75"x3.5" with carry handle.
Inside parts are tightly wrapped into a 18"x12.5" area to keep parts from shifting around during shipping from the Ukraine. 
Nice crisp parts, no flash
Looks like #35 in production.
Does have CR Disney and has the web address, even has Bruckheimer's logo.

Instructions in Russian and English.
Says 2 versions but it's basically gun ports open or closed.

Lower hull is 15", Overall hull looks like it will be 19"+ not including the bowsprit spar so probably close to 24" when competed as guessed.
Main deck is 3.75" wide, lower deck 4" wide.
Guns are 7 parts not including the styrene block and tackle that is another 3 parts.
Lot's of rigging line, 3 of the tan, 2 different blacks and a piece of thick white.

Looks like the mizzen deck may need some added detail for first film version.

Calico Jack Pyrate flag is paper but you could easily make your own decal version if so desired.

Since the aft windows are clear if you really wanted to you could build the inside details, the decking goes all the way back.
If nothing else a flickering light inside would be cool and the aft deck lights are clear and look large enough to possibly light.


----------



## drmcoy

and some pics of completed model -- scroll down to see:

http://bruce-domain.blogspot.com/2011/02/nurnberg-2011-bilder-eichendorff-ii.html


----------



## robiwon

I'm not a ship modeler, but dang, that would be nice to have! Your build is looking great so far.


----------



## djnick66

drmcoy said:


> Looks like the mizzen deck may need some added detail for first film version.


Aparently the ship differs for each film (sort of like the Jupiter 2 in Lost in Space from season to season. The kit represents one particular version (I don't remember which)


----------



## scifimodelfan

Great work on your model so far. I just received mine last week and am starting it now.


----------



## drmcoy

scifimodelfan said:


> Great work on your model so far. I just received mine last week and am starting it now.



well, i hope you post progress pics...would love to see how you approach yours.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Looks great so far.....is this all styrene?

MMM


----------



## iamweasel

I may have to get this one, I did get the HMS Bounty to turn into the ship they used as the Edinburgh Trader in those films.


----------



## drmcoy

yes...all kit pieces are styrene -- along with actual string for rigging the sails.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

What is the best way to get this kit? Does MegaHobby carry it? ---> link

MMM


----------



## djnick66

MonsterModelMan said:


> What is the best way to get this kit? Does MegaHobby carry it? ---> link
> 
> MMM


I would consider ordering it from Hobbyterra in the Ukraine. They offer usually the lowest prices on Russian/Ukrainian made kits and their postage is fair. I get my kits from the Ukraine to Florida in 6-8 days too.


----------



## scifimodelfan

djnick66 said:


> I would consider ordering it from Hobbyterra in the Ukraine. They offer usually the lowest prices on Russian/Ukrainian made kits and their postage is fair. I get my kits from the Ukraine to Florida in 6-8 days too.


That is were I got mine and it arived in about a week. Was nervious about the shipping and if it would arive in one piece. Was perfect. They even open the box and double check to make sure all parts are in the box before shipping. I would def order from them again.


----------



## HabuHunter32

http://hobbyterra.com/search.asp?keyword=black+pearl&x=19&y=8

http://www.freetimehobbies.com/search.aspx?find=black+pearl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Pearl...596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a796c1c

I bought mine from FreeTime Hobbies and got it in 3 days. They ship from Georgia and UPS ground was only $8.95.


----------



## azdacuda

I just bought the last one that Free Time Hobbies had, I can't wait to get it


----------



## otto

Its been years since I built a sailing ship. But I'll offer one bit of advice. Dont get discouraged on the rigging. It will be nightmarish at first. After you get a few dozen of the little knots tied, it gets a bit easier as your fingers get "trained" to do the work. Just keep pluging away at it..


----------



## jaws62666

otto said:


> Its been years since I built a sailing ship. But I'll offer one bit of advice. Dont get discouraged on the rigging. It will be nightmarish at first. After you get a few dozen of the little knots tied, it gets a bit easier as your fingers get "trained" to do the work. Just keep pluging away at it..


super glue is your best friend with rigging . No need to knot , just wrap and drop of glue works great.


----------



## djnick66

rigging plastic sailing ships can be problematic due to weakness or springiness in the plastic.

I do not know how Zvezda does some of the tie downs, but Revell used to provide tiny loop eyes to glue to the deck, and these always pop off. If you go to Michael's you can buy pre-bent, very fine wire loop fittings in the bead/jewelry section. Drill a hole through the deck, insert the wire, and bend it over at a right angle and secure with super glue. Now your rigging won't pop loose. For anchors that go into thick parts, nip the wire into a little shaft, drill a hole and super glue it in place. This will still hold much tighter than plastic tie offs.

Plastic rigging blocks have tiny loops that can also break off. Consider buying some wood and wire model ship rigging blocks from a place like Model Expo. They come in different sizes and configurations and you should be able to match the kit parts.

Plastic masts can bend when you try to tighten the rigging. For the thin top mast parts, if they are hollow, insert some wire. Or consider making new parts from hardwood or wire that will not bend. 

Molded plastic sails can really drag a ship down too. Thats a problem in the Revell/Aurora Bon Homme Richard. The heavy sails make the masts sway and droop. Stiffening the masts will help here too.

Run your rigging line through Bees Wax to cut down on the toylike thread fuzz... or buy better quality lines from Model Expo. Most kit lines are pretty cheap.


----------



## jaws62666

djnick66 said:


> rigging plastic sailing ships can be problematic due to weakness or springiness in the plastic.
> 
> I do not know how Zvezda does some of the tie downs, but Revell used to provide tiny loop eyes to glue to the deck, and these always pop off. If you go to Michael's you can buy pre-bent, very fine wire loop fittings in the bead/jewelry section. Drill a hole through the deck, insert the wire, and bend it over at a right angle and secure with super glue. Now your rigging won't pop loose. For anchors that go into thick parts, nip the wire into a little shaft, drill a hole and super glue it in place. This will still hold much tighter than plastic tie offs.
> 
> Plastic rigging blocks have tiny loops that can also break off. Consider buying some wood and wire model ship rigging blocks from a place like Model Expo. They come in different sizes and configurations and you should be able to match the kit parts.
> 
> Plastic masts can bend when you try to tighten the rigging. For the thin top mast parts, if they are hollow, insert some wire. Or consider making new parts from hardwood or wire that will not bend.
> 
> Molded plastic sails can really drag a ship down too. Thats a problem in the Revell/Aurora Bon Homme Richard. The heavy sails make the masts sway and droop. Stiffening the masts will help here too.
> 
> Run your rigging line through Bees Wax to cut down on the toylike thread fuzz... or buy better quality lines from Model Expo. Most kit lines are pretty cheap.


Here is my built Bon Homme Richard. The masts were tough to deal with, but super glue with accelerator and rigging keep them stiff. I was considering painting this black, and making it The Pearl when I first built it, but changed my mind. Here is the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314746&highlight=uss+bon+homme+richard


----------



## drmcoy

wow, jaws, that's really nice work.


----------



## drmcoy

otto said:


> Its been years since I built a sailing ship. But I'll offer one bit of advice. Dont get discouraged on the rigging. It will be nightmarish at first. After you get a few dozen of the little knots tied, it gets a bit easier as your fingers get "trained" to do the work. Just keep pluging away at it..


thanks, otto -- will do.


----------



## rkoenn

I agree Jaws, although I am not interested in building a ship model that Bon Homme Richard you did is excellent. Almost makes me want to do one but I've got enough spaceships to build the way it is.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66

If you aren't big on ship models, the Aurora Bon Homme Richard is a nice "easy" kit.


----------



## otto

Some great tips on rigging! Thanks guys!


----------



## drmcoy

ok, progress report -- build has been slow going...5 minutes here, 20 minutes there...i imagine many of you can relate to that.

pics below show where i'm at -- i decided NOT to have cannon hatches open, all will be closed, saving me the additional time of having to build all those freakin' teensy tiny cannons!! 

seriously, as much as i like the action scenes in the pirates movie, when asked what the Pearl really meant to Jack, his answer was "freedom." i thought that was a very poetic response...especially for ol' jack, but it is, in part, why i decided to leave hatches down and depict the Pearl as she would look roaming the high seas for adventure, and not looking for a battle.

that said, i envy any of you who decide to build yours full out with all those cannons ready for action.

one thing you have to watch for is when it comes time to join the sides of the ship to the model -- mine did not line up perfectly...look at the picture with red circle and you can see the arrows pointing at the gap. this can easily be filled with putty...i will likely fill mine with black milliput and touch up with paint...but be sure to test fit ahead of time and be ready to hold the pieces in place while they adhere/set. i used combination of regular of testors model glue -- the kind in orange tube -- and a bit of super glue gel here and there. i have the plastruct liquid cement that you brush on, but i do not find it all that effective, especially when applying to larger areas -- it seems to dry out or evaporate before i get the entire piece coated with glue.

i also have pics of the 1:72 pirate figures...the cannon that comes with them has a base that is identical in size to the cannon bases that come with the kit, but the figures still seem a tad large to me...not much, and i plan to use them anyways, but i will of course cut the bases off and glue the bottoms of their boots directly to the deck.

that's all for now...i have a day off from work tomorrow so i may try to get other side on the ship and maybe get to the mast poles...we'll see. just when i think i am ready for the next step, i read instructions and see i forgot 27 other little pieces that need to go on before i do the next big thing.

if any of you are building this, love to see your builds.


----------



## ClubTepes

Muuuuuuussst,........reeeeeeessssist,........urrrrrrrrg,.....to,...buy,.....aaaannnnoooother,.....kit,....that,.....I may, never, build.

I also just found out Tamiya is also releasing a 'all new tool' 1/350 IJN Yamato.

Arrgh.

Hard six. Come on, hard six.


----------



## iamweasel

Seriously may have to get this one, been putting major thought into it. Looks good so far!
I can say that rigging does indeed drive one nuts, I have done several of the 1/96th USS Constitutions and have as yet not gotten under 215 hours from start to finish, with the rigging taking a big chunk of that. Then again, I don't haul butt when doing them either.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Are the crew figures the typical soft plastic variety?


----------



## djnick66

The pirate figures shown seem to be the soft plastic set made in Russia by Orion


----------



## drmcoy

yes, figures are ORION SEA WARRIORS ENGLISH PIRATES 18th CENTURY

i got them on ebay

and yes, they are softer plastic

painted them with acrylics, although i probably should have primered them first as paint flaked off boots when i cut base off one -- i will have to go back and repaint. i may primer the others -- we'll see -- paint seems to stick pretty well everywhere else.


----------



## ryoga

drmcoy said:


> if any of you are building this, love to see your builds.


I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and I too ordered the English Pirate set from Orion. Already very impressed with the work you've done so far so do keep us in the loop with your progress. I plan to have mine with all the cannon hatches open, including cutting out the cargo hatch. Still planning but can't say much until I have the kit in my hands


----------



## irocer

Looking good so far. I would not mind one of these if it were smaller.


----------



## drmcoy

if it were smaller, they'd likely have to lose the rigging as it would be challenging to thread something smaller than this.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Looking Good so far. Any more updates ? Won't be able to start mine till after Halloween.


----------



## drmcoy

quick progress report -- getting smaller pieces attached before i start in on the masts, but came across something important --

DO NOT CUT CANNON PORT HATCHES OFF PLASTIC TREE until you are SURE you've noted where they go

they are NOT all the same -- each individual hatch goes to a specific hole

i made the mistake of cutting about 7 of them off thinking they were all identical, but each has subtle curves to match shape of ship exterior

took me about 30 minutes of switching them from one opening to the next to see which ones fit best where -- YOU DO NOT WANT TO DO IT THIS WAY, TRUST ME 

So, follow directions to the letter and cut each hatch off as needed and make sure each numbered hatch part goes where indicated on instructions.

simple enough, but something i overlooked and now that's 45 minutes of my life i won't be getting back.

there were some other "fitting" issues, but nothing a little milliput can't fix.

next time i'll post some pics...


----------



## ryoga

Thanks for the heads up. I'd probably do what you did if you haven't warned us


----------



## mrdean

ryoga said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'd probably do what you did if you haven't warned us


I will probably still do it!!:tongue:

Mark Dean


----------



## drmcoy

mrdean said:


> I will probably still do it!!:tongue:
> 
> Mark Dean


now THAT'S funny.

oh yeah...and good luck with that!


----------



## drmcoy

Progress report -- just a few little pieces added on -- cannon hatches, little guard rails, the mermaid statues that are along the side, etc. also touched up some of the weathering. I have the side pieces done that comprise Jack's quarters, but i won't glue them on until i get the mast situated as it goes thru main deck into floor of captain's quarters and i want to make sure i have access if i need to line up the bottom of pole mast into guide hole.

there are more side pieces with a zillion little parts -- i hope to get them on during week or over weekend..then it's onto installing metal rods inside masts to give them more support, installing those into ship, and then beginning the tortuous process of the dreaded rigging. 

one thing to watch for as you build this is to REALLY pay attention to the instructions and make sure the parts #s match where they need to go as many pieces LOOK similar but may have subtle differences in shape/fit.

I found that the top of deck (where steering wheel is) did not fit on sides and the three little fins in back did not sit flush against the back wall -- I had to fill the gaps in with putty...the red arrows show where the putty went - and it is obvious in flash photo, but in person, it all blends in rather well...but i'm sure a more experienced modeler could make it look pristine.

As you likely gathered, i'm not shooting for pristine. 

It could well be that you will not have the gap/fit issues with your kit -- it may be that i simply did not align something else properly -- but it all seemed to be coming together as it should, but i could not explain why there were gaps on back fins and on floor where indicated -- be curious to know if any of you have this issue -- but even if you do, as i said, a little milliput or squadron putty should take care of it pretty easily.

ok, enough of my blathering -- on with the pics, you scurvy dogs...


----------



## Zombie_61

Please stop showing photos of a kit I can't afford and don't have room for. 

I'm kidding of course (about the photos, that is). Regardless of whether or not you're "shooting for pristine", the results you've achieved so far are gorgeous, and I look forward to seeing your continued progress!


----------



## ryoga

Fantastic build up. I have received my Orion English Pirates set and started working on them first since my Black Pearl kit still hasn't arrived . You're making this build look easy :tongue:

Will you be scratchbuilding Jack Sparrow's quarter? And how did you achieved that blackish hull colour?


----------



## drmcoy

zombie -- i hear ya! but i love this movie so much, i just could not pass on this model...i do have the NECCA wooden version which is far from accurate but nice for what it is -- may sell that off if i ever get this done! 

as for paints, i sprayed entire kit with black primer (Floquil brand I think, i'll double check) and then used a series of acrylics (i'll get brand name, but I think they are Polly) mainly using GRIMY BLACK but watering it down to create the streaking effect -- this account for most of the "grey" you see...and then just kept dabbing here and there with various shades of browns and a little white here and there and then going back over that later with GRIMY BLACK wash.

i will do complete list of paints and proper brands and specific names soon -- but i imagine you could achieve same effects with almost any acrylics. the key is to dip brush in paint, then slight dip in water, then apply to ship -- and if needed, brush on a bit more water immediately and spread it around.

then, when that dries, apply other grimy black wash as needed, or dabble a touch of dark brown here and there with a kind of stipple technique.

i have also been reading about painting in blotches of color and then hitting model with hair spray, which dissolves the paint for a really cool weathered look.

me, i went with what i know best, which is acrylics...and also because they tend to be more forgiving if you screw up, which I do a lot. the key, to me, is taking your time to let paint dry an then going back a day or three later and adding in tiny little touches of brown or rust to simulate the wood grain coming thru.

but i will also tell you that if you just painted the entire ship a deep grey and did not weather it, it would still look fabulous.

me, i tend to favor the weathered look because it is sloppier (which I am by nature) and as i said, it's easier to hide mistakes -- because if you slip up, hey, just more weathering


----------



## drmcoy

ryoga said:


> Fantastic build up. I have received my Orion English Pirates set and started working on them first since my Black Pearl kit still hasn't arrived . You're making this build look easy :tongue:
> 
> Will you be scratchbuilding Jack Sparrow's quarter? And how did you achieved that blackish hull colour?



the hardest part, for me, is just not getting overwhelmed by the gazillion little parts...i just try to do a little every day -- some days i'll do 5 or 10 minutes, some days two hours...but always a little here and there so i can see steady progress.

as for captain's quarters, no -- not skilled enough - but i know someone on RPF board who is doing that, installing lights and even correcting a few inaccuracies in kit...but this is way too much for me.

i simply want to get it good enough to sit out and be as nice a representation of the Pearl I can do without obsessing over every little detail, which is hard for me...but i am extremely inpatient and i want it done yesterday. i envy those with the skills and patience to build inside details and light it up.

but there is also a limit for me, based a little on practicality. I recall how much time I spent building and painting all the little details of the Polar Lights JUIPTER II model -- and I laugh a little to myself every time I look at the finished model and realize how rarely I ever lift the top off to look inside at all those details....which is maybe once or twice a year if that.

so, as cool as finishing out the interior sounds, i simply can't justify the time it would take to build something that i would so rarely even look at.

that said, i still get the biggest kick out of people who DO pimp their models out this way and a secret part of me sometimes wishes I did it, too


----------



## Xenodyssey

Continuing to enjoy this thread. Standout work with the weathering. It looks like being a fabulous display when complete.


----------



## bucwheat

I would love to tackle a project like this,looking dam good so far!


----------



## ryoga

Anymore updates? Really keen on this build


----------



## Zombie_61

drmcoy said:


> if it were smaller, they'd likely have to lose the rigging as it would be challenging to thread something smaller than this.


I don't think they'd have to lose the rigging entirely, but it would probably have to be more simplified. Several years ago I built Revell's Golden Hinde kit, which is roughly half the size of this kit, and did a fair amount of the main rigging. More challenging because of the size, yes, but not impossible. That said, I'm with irocer. If this kit were half the size it is now I'd snap it up in a heartbeat; as-is, I simply don't have space for it.

Back to the build, please post photos when time permits drmcoy. Since I don't have room for this kit, I have to enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## BOXIE

very good paint job .can't wait to see further pictures


----------



## drmcoy

sorry, been busy with job and family obligations...so not much progress -- not enough done to warrant any photos updates.

Since last posts I've just been gluing on some of the side pieces to main hull that each have the tiny support bars underneath them -- lots of teeny tiny support pieces 

I'm gonna try to get everything but the main masts done over next few days and then off to hobby shop to get thin metal rod to use inside plastic masts to make them more rigid to help prevent them from bending once string rigging is attached...thanks to fellow RFPers tips (thanks, steve)

thanks for the interest -- I know I'm watching progress of other members build who is posting on model boat site -- check it out:

http://pete-coleman.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=136&sid=16429adb91745b260a3639291a07cac6


----------



## HabuHunter32

drmcoy said:


> sorry, been busy with job and family obligations...so not much progress -- not enough done to warrant any photos updates.
> 
> Since last posts I've just been gluing on some of the side pieces to main hull that each have the tiny support bars underneath them -- lots of teeny tiny support pieces
> 
> I'm gonna try to get everything but the main masts done over next few days and then off to hobby shop to get thin metal rod to use inside plastic masts to make them more rigid to help prevent them from bending once string rigging is attached...thanks to fellow RFPers tips (thanks, steve)
> 
> thanks for the interest -- I know I'm watching progress of other members build who is posting on model boat site -- check it out:
> 
> http://pete-coleman.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=136&sid=16429adb91745b260a3639291a07cac6


I tried but you need to be a member to view the forum.


----------



## drmcoy

i think i was able to sign up with that BOAT MODEL forum in just a few seconds -- if you are interested in building this ship, you really should sign up -- it's free.


----------



## ryoga

"What was the surname of Nelson's Captain at Trafalgar"?  

OK, I signed up there and it says an email notification had been sent .... nothing yet 

Update : Whoops .. just got it. I'm in


----------



## HabuHunter32

ryoga said:


> "What was the surname of Nelson's Captain at Trafalgar"?
> 
> OK, I signed up there and it says an email notification had been sent .... nothing yet
> 
> Update : Whoops .. just got it. I'm in


Ok, I give up! I googled and the answer Thomas Masterman Hardy is invalid when I tried to register. What is the correct answer so I can bloody register?


----------



## drmcoy

i thought i just typed in HARDY


----------



## ryoga

The answer is just "Hardy" since the question only wants the surname :tongue:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Doh!!!! Surname should have given me a clue! I'm in now thanks!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

This kit is impossible to find!

Looking forward to the pic updates!

MMM


----------



## Xenodyssey

It's available on ebay, but the listed price is USD$110 plus postage.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Xenodyssey said:


> It's available on ebay, but the listed price is USD$110 plus postage.


Sorry, I guess I should have been more specific...looking for someone in the USA that carries it....not over in Russia.

Be careful...one of the listings has the instruction sheet in Russian only!

MMM


----------



## HabuHunter32

It's backordered from Freetime Hobbies again but they raised the price ! It's now $149.95 ! I paid $129.95 about six weeks ago ! They ship from Georgia so it's from the USA and the shipping cost is lower at least. 

http://www.freetimehobbies.com/zve9037.aspx


----------



## djnick66

MonsterModelMan said:


> Sorry, I guess I should have been more specific...looking for someone in the USA that carries it....not over in Russia.
> 
> Be careful...one of the listings has the instruction sheet in Russian only!
> 
> MMM


Hobbyterra in the Ukraine sells it (as I think Tower in the US). Hobbyterra is very good and reputable to buy from.


----------



## ryoga

djnick66 said:


> Hobbyterra in the Ukraine sells it (as I think Tower in the US). Hobbyterra is very good and reputable to buy from.


Sorry, it says N/A ....


----------



## azdacuda

One on E-Bay right now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Pearl...596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a796c1c


----------



## ryoga

azdacuda said:


> One on E-Bay right now
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Pearl...596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a796c1c



It stated there more than 10 units available, now its 1 unit less  I was hoping my local LHS could get it for me but its coming 2 months now and all I am getting from his supplier is "Its coming, Its coming". So after reading all those positive feedback, I took the plunge and placed my order. 

Here's hoping.

Thanks for the link again. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

ryoga said:


> Sorry, it says N/A ....


They had it when this thread started.


----------



## azdacuda

I was lucky and was able to get the last one that Free Time Hobbies had a few weeks ago after my local shop said they were trying to get it in stock. 

I must say this kit is impressive and worth every the price.

One thing I will say the Zvezda Disney Black Pearl might be hard to find in its present Disney packaging, but due to Disney pulling the license from them, once all the kits are sold I'm sure that Zvezda will re-package this kit as a Pirate Ship, much like Revell Germany's Jacques Cousteau's Calypso which is now Ocean Exploration Vessel.

So if your not in a hurry and not worried about packaging just wait.


----------



## djnick66

Revell Germany also reboxes many Zvezda kits so its quite possible to see it turn up in the future as a Revell pirate ship (like they did in the US with the Disney Peter Pan ship)


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I'm not a ship builder or a hardware guy at all but I'm going to give this kit a shot. I've seen a couple of folks in the process of building this kit and it is truelly inspirational. I just hope I can do it justice. 

With this thread and the help of others on this board, I'm sure it will come together nicely. I should have it by 12/15 hopefully! 

We will call it an early Christmas gift if it makes it in time!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I'm going to need some help from someone who has this kit...can you scan the English version of the instruction sheets and email them to me?

The kit I'm getting has only Russian instructions....YUK!

With this many parts, I'm sure I will need to be able to read where everything goes...in English!

Thanks,
Bob aka MMM


----------



## azdacuda

Bob, I can help you out, as a matter a fact I think I downloaded the instructions from somewhere before I bought the kit, let me get home from work and I'll look, if I can't find it I'll scan them in.


----------



## azdacuda

Ok Bob, I sent you the Instructions, enjoy!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks Mike!
I can't wait for the kit to arrive and get started on it!

MMM


----------



## ryoga

Hi azdacuda, sent you a PM. Going to need that english version as well


----------



## azdacuda

Ok I made a link with all the English Black Pearl Instructions that you can download. I would love to E-Mail but unfortunately I do not have enough time for all the requests.
Here is the Link: http://michaelstrong.com/BlackPearlInstructions.html


----------



## ryoga

Whoa .. thanks. I haven't received my kit yet, but doesn't hurt to study the plans first :thumbsup:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

iamweasel said:


> ... I have done several of the 1/96th USS Constitutions ...


_Several?_ Wow. I would love to build _one_; I think it'd be a major test of skill just to finish the one.


----------



## drmcoy

UPDATE: It's been slow going, but over the past few weeks I managed to get the first deck cannons done and have added on some of the smaller detail parts. Now it's time to start in on the rigging, which will be really slow going for me, so this is likely my last update for a while...but if anyone else takes this on, please post pics.

Excuse some of the funky pics -- they are taken with Hipstomatic app for iPhon which I fell in love with.


----------



## drmcoy

a few more...


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Ted,

This is turning out great! Love the weathering you've achieved!
I'm waiting for my kit to arrive...hopefully by Dec 15th!

And thanks...I got your PM. Already received instruction sheets via email!

Keep making progress...she is BEAUTIFUL!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Just Plain Al

One quick question, is the helmsman supposed to face aft?


----------



## drmcoy

if by this you mean is steering wheel positioned properly, the answer is yes it is.


----------



## Xenodyssey

That is looking so good. The detail and paintwork really standout. Love all the gear in the row boat/skiff.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Ted,

Did you end up re-inforcing the masts with metal rod inside or is this completely an OOB build so far?

MMM


----------



## RMC

wow....I JUST GOTTA HAVE ONE OF THOSE !


----------



## ryoga

Fantastic ...... she's looking just like the real thing :thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy

I decided not to reinforce the masts -- another builder on THE RPF told me he isn't reinforcing his and he has experience building a few other ship models and he said he has never reinforced his and has had no problems.

So that advice, along with the fact that it was gonna be tough to do AND because the poles are two or three pieces, which get narrower as they go, made me realize that reinforcing one piece in a three-piece mast wasn't going to necessarily stabilize the entire unit as a whole...at least I don't think it would have.

So far, this model is completely out of the box build...although the guy who is modifying his to make it more accurate is doing a VERY nice job...adding even more detail -- you can see his progress here, but you have to join the forum first -- but worth it if you plan to build this ship:

http://pete-coleman.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=136&sid=69802840f39db91a3af7b79f6d870014


----------



## ryoga

Wohoooo! My Black Pearl came today  




























And the instructions are in English. Pity I can't work on her yet as I'm in the middle of my Revell 1/253 Gorch Fock and 1/196 USS Constitution project at the moment. But all these WIPs are definitely going to come in handy.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

ryoga,

Did you get the kit from here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Pearl-Captains-Jack-Sparrow-Ship-1-72-Pirates-/250894445596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0=&hash%3Ditem3a6a796c1c

If so...then mine should be coming right behind yours...fingers crossed xxxxx!

MMM


----------



## ryoga

No, my local hobby store brought her in. I'm still waiting for that kit purchased via that eBay link. Its not going to have the box, and that one's instructions is in Russian. I'm expecting that mid December (I actually gave up on my local LHS thinking he wasn't able to bring her in so I purchased via eBay as a backup. Now that my LHS came through for me, I'm going to end up with 3 units :freak


----------



## RMC

what hobby shop did you use ? ......I really want one


----------



## ryoga

Before I reply that, just want to apologise to drmcoy for side stepping his thread with this. 

OK, the shop is located in Malaysia and the owner, Mr. Pemlow does not have a website. He does use the SFTPMS forum, our local modeling forum, to convey new arrivals. Modelers in my country frequently meet up at his shop for meetings, discussions and on occassions, held some workshops to teach members new scale modeling techniques. An example of this can be seen at http://z12.invisionfree.com/ScaleModelsMalaysia/index.php?showtopic=8660&st=30 

If you want to contact him, go to http://z12.invisionfree.com/ScaleModelsMalaysia/index.php?showtopic=3922&st=1815&#last and look for "pemlow" (his avatar is his shop's logo "Hobby HQ"). Better to send him a PM first on this as I'm not sure if he ships overseas. I had to wait almost 2 months before getting mine.


----------



## drmcoy

ryoga,

no worries on my end for whatever you care to post in regards to this kit -- the box looks GREAT...I opted not to have it sent in original box as it would have increased postage about an extra $100.

please post pictures of your build once you get to it.

ted


----------



## ryoga

Just a heads up to those who have ordered the kit from eBay (from Russia). I received her today and upon closer inspection, all the parts are mint and accounted for. Surprisingly enough, the instructions are in both Russian and English. Monsterman, you should either have received yours or its coming (mine took longer, about 5 weeks and I'm guessing its because its all the way to Asia)


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks for the update ryoga!!! This is indeed promising!:thumbsup:

I am still waiting for mine to arrive but they did give me a tracking number and mine is currently in NYC in customs so I am still hopeful that it will get here in time for Christmas!

I have been watching this thread along with another thread on the HMS Victory Modelers Forum...and the anticipation in starting mine has got me stoked!!!

MMM


----------



## GordonMitchell

The model has been officially released in europe as the Black Swan and does not include theB/ Pearl figure head or nameplate it appears that the tools have been redone and the figure head is now a swan hence the nameand the box wont really sell many models as it is a bit plain,if anybody in the US is up for casting the Pearl figure head parts and namelpate it may be worth doing,I would be up for a set,cant post pics of the box till after the 25th,
cheers,

Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga

Thanks for the update. A quick search via google came up with these




























Wonder if she looked anything like that (colours wise) when she was the "Wicked Wench"


----------



## GordonMitchell

that would have been a good name for it as a standard Pirate ship and they wouldn't have had to change the figurehead,I notice also that its still selling on ebay as the Pearl but in a plain brown box,I wonder if its still got the original parts and not the Swan parts,I'm not one to take a chance on buying another especially at 100 GBP or equivalent so if nobody offers a recast of the Pearl Parts its down to screen caps and apoxie for the figurehead,
merry xmas all who dare to sail in her,and a rummy New Year :drunkr sober one which ever takes your fancy,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Well at least it will be easier to get this version in the US and at a somewhat lower price. The lowest that I have found so far is $106.99 with $8.99 shipping from:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/zve/zve9031.htm

Most sites say it will be available in late January so all USA online retailers have it on backorder.

It's a shame that the licence was lost to Zvezda. I have the Black Pearl and will be getting the Black Swan in January. It's to bad that Zvezda could'nt leave all of the Black Pearl Parts in the kit and just not advertise it as I believe that packaged as the Black Swan it won't sell as well. Then all we would need is a Wicked Wench Nameplate and have before and after versions of this "huge-ish" beauty! 

It's a shame really. The Black Pearl is a fantastic kit and The Swan should be as well!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

My Pearl arrived (finally on 12/29) and I've started getting things primered. The weather here has been in the 50's and has been great.

I am also working on scratch building and replacing the bulkhead to look somewhat like the movie version...the one that comes with this kit is not accurate. Another modeler had done this over on the HMS Victory Forum and it looks FABULOUS!

This is the first time I have ever tried building a ship...I hope I don't mess it up too badly!

Here is a sneak peek at it...drmcoy (Ted)...this is mine and not Phil's from the other HMS Victory board.

New bulkhead (above) vs kit bulkhead (below) 

drmcoy...any more pics to share of your Pearl? How is your build going? Sorry, didn't want to hijack your thread...hope you don't mind the pic.

MMM


----------



## ryoga

Great to hear you have your kit finally. Bet when you see all those parts, its worth the wait


----------



## scifimodelfan

Hey Drmcoy, love your weathering on your Pearl. I started mine last summer about when you received yours and I stalled out because your weathering looked so good and mine was a little heavy handed. I need to get back to it. Looks great so far by the way and look forward to seeing more pics. when available. Take care 

Jim


----------



## drmcoy

why thanky for them kind words, jim.

no big secret on my paint job -- i started with flat black primer and then used acrylic washes and straight acrylics -- it was a bit experimental at times, but for the most part, i think it turned out pretty good.

there is a guy named phil who is doing a knock out job accurizing the model and his paint job puts mine to shame. you can check out his posts on this forum, but you have to join it to read posts:

http://pete-coleman.com/forum/

i'll post more pics when i have more to show -- trudging along with the rigging and it is slow going for me. probably be a week or three before i have anything worth showing.

good luck with yours -- hope you don't abandon ship -- just keep with it...and don't be so hard on yourself...better to have it built and on shelf even if paint job is not perfect rather than half built and stuck on a shelf in the basement gathering cobwebs.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

drmcoy,

Looking forward to seeing your approach to the rigging....I have NEVER done that before and will look for some guideance.

I finally got the decks painted and assembled and started putting those teeny tiny cannons together....OMG!!:freak:

My eyes are NOT what they used to be at 50 years old....YIKES!

And the tip of the barrel....holy crap...if my sprue cutter slips...that part is going to go flying into oblivion!!! 


Tip of cannon barrel 

Got to just take my time and be very very careful!

If anyone is even thinking about building this kit...GO FOR IT!!! drmcoy was why I had even considered it and then as he mentioned Phil on the other board is really doing another great job on his also....I've been having a blast with it so far...

MMM


----------



## drmcoy

monster man,

i am also a few months shy of 50, and my bifocaled eyes are also feeling the pain of trying to put together all of those small parts. 

i'll repeat how important it is to have PATIENCE with this kit. if you go into this thinking you can get this baby built n' painted in a few weeks, i believe you're setting yourself up for frustration and failure. my best advice is to try and do a little bit every other day or so...or if you have free time on weekends, make small goals to get certain aspects of kit done.

the initial body build and paint took me 3 to 4 weeks, i think, maybe longer. then i put it up for a while, overwhelmed by the rigging...i've never built a sea ship either, so this is my first time attempting all this. other kits i've built were sci fi ships or Outer Limits creatures or replica props.

as i mentioned, rigging is slow going for me...which frustrates me to no end as i'm the kind of guy who wants it built and on the shelf. but i told myself going in that the only way i'd get through the rigging was if i forced myself to to a little bit every week. i'm going slower than anticipated, but the trick is, i think, to just keep forging ahead.

i will say this...i don't see myself building another pirate ship anytime soon...oh yeahm i forgot, some guy on the RPF is doing a kit of Davy Jones Flying Dutchman, and it looks FANTASTIC, so i WILL be building that one.

check it out...you might have to be a member to see it, though:

http://www.thereplicapropforum.com/f11/coming-soon-1-72-flying-dutchman-potc-134263/


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Ted,

Just checking in to see how your build is coming along.

I'm on step 25....moving along nicely! 

Was surprised how many gaps I had to fill...the fit was not as great as I had hoped on the hull but I put into ship shape...so to speak!

MMM


----------



## RMC

I got mine on friday, for $150 bucks with the original box and shipping on evilbay
the kit came from the ukraine it arrived safely...the box is not mint but after traveling that far I am just lucky to even get it !


----------



## drmcoy

sorry for lack of updates...regretfully i have not followed my own advice to work on it a little every day -- the Pearl has been in dry dock waiting for me to get up off my lazy butt and start doing the string rigging.

love to see your progress, monsterman -- maybe it will inspire me to get back into the game!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

drmcoy said:


> love to see your progress, monsterman -- maybe it will inspire me to get back into the game!


Sorry for the blurry pic but here is some progress of what I worked on over the weekend.

The stairs that come with this kit just didn't seem to work for me (out of scale)...I had to craft new ones to go with my scratchbuilt bulkhead of the Captains Quarters. These are not glued down yet as I have to still put the cannons under them.

If you notice on the upper deck that I have also modified the helm with a framed stand and recrafted the belltower. The kit supplied parts just lack detail. I also created an "A frame" for the skylight...all to match the movie. These modifications didn't take too long and made it look better.

I have the image from the movie in my head and that was certainly a focal point on the ship...hope you don't mind me posting a pic here, I was thinking of starting a WIP thread but I don't know who would really care:


Stairway to Heaven 

Here is my current progress pic...still blurry sorry....I have to next work on getting the cannons put onto the deck. (Step 26)


Current progress as of 2 6 2012 

MMM


----------



## ryoga

MonsterModelMan, nice job there. You'd be surprised at who will be following your build. Do post more images. Your Black Pearl is looking more and more like .. the Black Pearl :thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel

Ryoga is 100% correct, I for one, will be watching as I will get the kit shortly.


----------



## drmcoy

post away my friend...nice work


----------



## starduster

Has anyone made a replacement figurehead for the black pearl pirate ship for that other pirate ship the Black Swain ? Karl


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Not that I'm aware of Karl. 

If you happen to find one...post it here as I also have a second kit but of the Black Swan... 

MMM


----------



## starduster

I sure will. Karl


----------



## starduster

MMM Are you going to continue this build ? I just ordered the Black Pearl from Hobby Terra and was hoping this build would continue BTW thanks for your progress so far. Karl


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Karl,

I haven't touched this kit in quite awhile. It did suffer a slight mishap where some books fell on it while on a shelf and knocked it off the shelf and onto the floor. Part of the captains quarters windows came off but did not break as I do not use a lot of glue and I can repair it very easily.
My daughter wants me to continue the build but this time of year is difficult with other "honey-do's" to work on.

I hope to get back to this soon...wonder if drmcoy has done any further work on his?

MMM


----------



## starduster

MMM, sorry to hear about that accident, good thing you didn't have any masts and rigging up yet and those honey do lists are murder especially if it's the size of a telephone book like mine ...... just kidding ....... I did get my Black Pearl today from Hobby Terra great people to deal with. I wouldn't be building mine until next year as this is my Christmas present from my wife plus I have several other models to get done, take care. Karl



PS. the pirates were inside the box. I got the pirate figures from the same place Hobby Terra.


----------



## GEH737

Sure would be great to have a casting made from the Pearls figure head...


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Karl,

Doesn't that boxart look FABULOUS??!!!:thumbsup:

What pirates are you referring to?

MMM


----------



## starduster

MMM, the Zombie pirates that is offered on the website # MS72070. Karl


----------



## drmcoy

progress on my build has been slow. the string rigging is torture for me for some reason, but i have been sloooooowwwwllllyyyy moving ahead.

i won't make excuses or any predictions on when i'll get 'er done other than to say "eventually."

what got in the way, aside from regular life, is building the latest blade runner spinner model, which i actually got done, but also have Deckard's car and the JJ Enterprise sitting on the shelf...and the appeal of those is no string rigging! 



as i make any progress on the pearl worth posting, i will post pics.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

I haven't visited this thread for a while. One of my LHSs has this kit, and it makes my fingers itch every time I see it, and they have the "zombie pirates," too. I guess "Christmas is coming."


----------



## rja

please, where can I get the scale zombie pirates?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Mrbill24

To anyone here, could a person just paint the Black Swan flat black with touchups on key parts, with a base coat of gray? I've never used washes before and think I would screw it up royally! Or paint it as the box dictates?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

You could do that and I think it would be ok. Washes are really not that hard to do and are quite effective. 

Another approach would be to base coat it and then do a drybrush very lightly to highlight the raised areas.

There is so much detail on this kit...you can explore a lot of different techniques and I'm sure all of them would work. 

This kit really lends itself to a rustic, worn board look so whatever you do...I'd keep it looking like a pirate ship and not too clean!

Good luck with your build!

MMM


----------



## Mrbill24

MonsterModelMan said:


> You could do that and I think it would be ok. Washes are really not that hard to do and are quite effective.
> 
> Another approach would be to base coat it and then do a drybrush very lightly to highlight the raised areas.
> 
> There is so much detail on this kit...you can explore a lot of different techniques and I'm sure all of them would work.
> 
> This kit really lends itself to a rustic, worn board look so whatever you do...I'd keep it looking like a pirate ship and not too clean!
> 
> Good luck with your build!
> 
> MMM


Well, could give it a try. I tried it earlier, but I didn't have the Grimy Black, just black enamel paint, just didn't come out to my liking. Keep reading the older threads on the Black Pearl/Swan, just trying to come up with a good solution. Thank you again for the tip. Have built the 1/96 Cutty Sark, but this one looks so much nicer, want to do a good job on it, beings it's (I think) an excellent model.


----------



## Mrbill24

Haven't been here for awhile, busy on the Black Swan. Made some progress, but now at a standstill due to the summertime weather here in Indiana. It's always short lived, so take advantage whenever possible, but will get back to the build later. When I figure out how to send pics, I'll do that.

Smooth sailing all!!


----------



## Jocata

I am putting the Black Swan together right now but have became stuck...I am currently on #37 of the instructions and it has a 1.5cm measurement....am I supposed to use the string in this step? I do not understand what it is wanting me to do. If anyone that has out this together can help, I would appreciate it!!


----------



## djnick66

Yes the instructions are very clear. You need to tie the rigging blocks to the masts and the distance between the block and the mast is 1.5cm and some are 1.25 below the little platform supports.


----------

